# Group B Rally Car Demonstration Planned for 2007 Race Retro Event



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Race Retro, the International Historic Motorsport Show, promises a better-than-ever spread of live action to entertain the expected 20,000 visitors at the 2007 event. To be held at Stoneleigh Park from 23-25 March, the live action will take place on Saturday and Sunday and includes such exciting spectacles as:
Group B rally cars in high-speed displays on the rally special stage in Stoneleigh Park, featuring cars and stars from this most exciting of all rallying eras. See Lancia 037 and Delta S4, Porsche 911 and *Audi quattro*, Peugeot 205 Turbo 16 and Opel Manta 400, plus many, many more top rally cars from Fiat and Ford, Triumph and Renault, slipping and sliding in the hands of the experts. Star drivers are likely to include Pentti Airikkala, Stig Blomqvist, Russell Brookes and Bjorn Waldegard.
* Full Story *


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

why cant this happen here?


----------



## JettaSTR4 (Jan 7, 2003)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*

x2
someone take photos!


_Modified by JettaSTR4 at 12:40 PM 1-6-2007_


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (JettaSTR4)*

The owner of that car has been (thankfully) very active in the motorsports demonstratoins over the past few years.
And didn't just stick the car into a corner of a garage forever.


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

if I owned it I'd daily it...


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: (Sepp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sepp* »_The owner of that car has been (thankfully) very active in the motorsports demonstratoins over the past few years.

Also, If I'm not cross-matching, it is Hanlon we're talking about?
And, oh yes.. he just bought another 'baby'


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (WAUOla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WAUOla* »_
Also, If I'm not cross-matching, it is Hanlon we're talking about?
And, oh yes.. he just bought another 'baby'









Yes...It must be nice......
He still needs to learn how to drive the sqr....


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: (Sepp)*

That might be, but owning the Pikes Peak rally Sport of Mouton
is mayby something you wouldn't bash around








Hanlon has also said "buying the Solberg Impreza is the biggest
mistake I've ever done"


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (WAUOla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WAUOla* »_That might be, but owning the Pikes Peak rally Sport of Mouton
is mayby something you wouldn't bash around








Hanlon has also said "buying the Solberg Impreza is the biggest
mistake I've ever done"

I just recall him not getting a good grip on the track surface, and it seemed he had an over anxious gas pedal foot








Heck, who wouldnt!
As far as the Imprezza goes....







that's really funny.


----------

